# How about a timeshare Groupon?



## CarolF (May 25, 2011)

Well, not Groupon exactly, but one of our daily deals sites (Ouffer Australia) has the Classic Holiday timeshare group accommodation for sale. $289 for 3 or 4 days accommodation at 1 of 3 resorts:

Pacific Palms Resort
Mansfield Country Resort
Don Pancho Beach Resort

Includes:

Valid for a whole two years!
1 bottle of Jamieson Estate white wine on arrival valued at $20!
Choose from 3 weekend nights or 4 midweek nights
Bonus $600 gift card towards your next getaway with Classic Holidays (valid for stays over 6 nights or more)!


http://www.ouffer.com/nationalOuffer 

Any Classic Holiday resort owners able to share how this came about?


----------



## Dottie (May 26, 2011)

CarolF said:


> Well, not Groupon exactly, but one of our daily deals sites (Ouffer Australia) has the Classic Holiday timeshare group accommodation for sale. $289 for 3 or 4 days accommodation at 1 of 3 resorts:
> 
> Pacific Palms Resort
> Mansfield Country Resort
> ...



Carol, I can't answer about Classic Holidays.  I do own a resort in CH and we are planning a trip to Australia in Oct of 2012.  I have been thinking that in the past I have seen deals for low cost rentals, but kept none as I did not know we would be going.  I am hoping to receive the offers again soon.  Thanks for listing the site.  I will try it again.  Does not seem to be working for me this am.  Dial and exchange seems to have last minute rentals (8 weeks) for about $250 but I would like to plan ahead more than that.  We are thinking of driving from Sydney to Brisbane and hope to stay at Vacation Village as we own there and then fly to Cairns for a week there.  We are taking the Carnival ship from Honolulu to Sydney and will give Sydney about 3 or 4 days.  Hope to get up to Blue Mts one of the days.  I would welcome any suggestions.

Dottie


----------



## colamedia (May 26, 2011)

Dottie, the first week of October is school holidays, you're unlikely to get any low cost rentals at that time.

Also October is the start of the cyclone (hurricane) season (Oct-April), so you're probably better to start in Cairns and head south.


----------

